# iSketch



## Michaela (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm addicted to iSketch I play all the time! Anyone else?

For those who don't know, it's like interactive pictionary, you are given a word and have to draw it and others guess what it is. There are different categories, like animals, Christmas, etc and just regular words of course.

If enough people wanted we could set up an RO room, (you can create custom room but I've never done it), there's chat too, could be fun.


----------



## Spring (Sep 1, 2007)

Yup! I play! I'm BunnysRock! Find me in connections, and 5 strokes


----------



## YukonDaisy (Sep 1, 2007)

*Sounds like fun, I love playing pictionary! I'd be interested if you made an RO room.*

*~Diana*


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 1, 2007)

*YukonDaisy wrote: *


> *Sounds like fun, I love playing pictionary! I'd be interested if you made an RO room.*
> 
> *~Diana*


:yeahthat:anyone have a link?


----------



## Michaela (Sep 1, 2007)

I made us a room, don't know if this link will work or not...

http://www.isketch.net/isketch.shtml

Come and play!!


----------



## Michaela (Sep 1, 2007)

K that link will take you to iSketch, I'm in the RO room (It's called RO forum, I think if you click user created it should be there?). I'm lonely.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 1, 2007)

Note: scroll down to the very bottom of the list and you'll find the room, it's called RO something or other...


----------



## MsBinky (Sep 2, 2007)

I been there and it's fuuuuun :biggrin2:


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Sep 2, 2007)

it's hard to think of what to draw. How do you draw solitare anyway? fun though. I play as kara17173


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 2, 2007)

Aww I can't find the room.


----------



## MsBinky (Sep 2, 2007)

If you cannot find the room it is because it is closed... Someone will need to reopen it.


----------



## MsBinky (Sep 2, 2007)

I cannot manage to keep it open. I get booted every few minutes. 

I made a private game at http://www.spogg.com/

Go to Games - Sketchorama

The Room name is MsBinky something. 

Password: RO FORUM

I hope this one works. Since it is password protected we won't have people come in drawing perverted things like in the other room.


----------



## Michaela (Sep 2, 2007)

Made a room, RO forum, I'm in there now if anyone wants to play, I'll stay for a little while.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 2, 2007)

I'll come in - once I find it!:rofl:


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 2, 2007)

SO much fun!! It's like Pictionary online!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 3, 2007)

:yeahthat:Except it's so much harder to draw using a mouse - remember my pathetic fox?:foreheadsmack::rofl:


----------



## MsBinky (Sep 3, 2007)

Anyone going in today? :biggrin2:


----------



## Michaela (Sep 3, 2007)

I'll try and get in later, I have some last minute english coursework to do before school tomorrow and if I go into iSketch I'll never get it done!


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Sep 3, 2007)

Yep i play, i used to be addicted.:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## MsBinky (Sep 3, 2007)

*Waits for people to go play*


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 3, 2007)

I'll come in after I've eaten dinner, otherwise I will have to leave half way through a game!


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 3, 2007)

Actually, your fox was truly not that bad...it's hard to represent something so people'll guess it! 

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> :yeahthat:Except it's so much harder to draw using a mouse - remember my pathetic fox?:foreheadsmack::rofl:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 3, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Actually, your fox was truly not that bad...it's hard to represent something so people'll guess it!
> 
> *Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *
> 
> ...


That is so sweet Rosie. But really - it was pretty bad!:laugh:


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 3, 2007)

:rofl: Yeah, mine were pretty aweful, too, hehe!!

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> *maherwoman wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Actually, your fox was truly not that bad...it's hard to represent something so people'll guess it!
> ...


----------



## Spring (Sep 3, 2007)

Anyone up for a couple rounds?


----------



## MsBinky (Sep 3, 2007)

I am :biggrin2:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 3, 2007)

*Spring wrote: *


> Anyone up for a couple rounds?


Yep.:biggrin2:Has anyone set up the room? I can't find it...:?


----------



## MsBinky (Sep 3, 2007)

I just did

RO Forum


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 3, 2007)

I'll be there in a moment...


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Sep 3, 2007)

Im coming in!!


----------



## MsBinky (Sep 3, 2007)

We should use the other game room because we can put a password and rid ourselves of the idiots ruining the game


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Sep 3, 2007)

no kidding. and you couln't even get rid of them.


----------



## MsBinky (Sep 3, 2007)

http://www.spogg.com/games/play.php?game=sketch

Room: MsBinky ...

Password: RO FORUM


----------



## MsBinky (Sep 3, 2007)

Ok nevermind, this room really sucks!!! LOL

Back to the old...


----------



## Michaela (Sep 4, 2007)

Anyone playing tonight?


----------



## MsBinky (Sep 4, 2007)

I will when people go in :biggrin2:


----------



## Michaela (Sep 4, 2007)

I just made us a room! Come on guys!


----------



## Michaela (Sep 4, 2007)

Our room has been taken over by stupid people, they all seem to be part of the same group.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 4, 2007)

I like playing Ooze


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Sep 5, 2007)

Is anyone going on today? Its no fun when you don't know people. Plus I am really bored.


----------



## MsBinky (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm around. Lol.


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 5, 2007)

Yeah, yeah...you just wanna beat the snot out of us again...hehe!! You and YukonDaisy!! SHEESH!! 

*MsBinky wrote: *


> I'm around. Lol.


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 5, 2007)

I've created a room and am sitting around waiting....*taps foot*


----------



## MsBinky (Sep 5, 2007)

I sooooooo do not! Lol.YukonDaisy is the butt-kicker

But I don't see ya... Lol.

What's the room name?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Sep 5, 2007)

I dont see the room either. Am I missing something here?


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 5, 2007)

i created a room Bunny Room i will only be there for about 20mins but i guess ican keep it open if i am not there


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 5, 2007)

I got impatient, lol...I'll go see if ya'll are there right now...


----------



## MsBinky (Sep 5, 2007)

Lol awww

Unfortunately we had jerks again... We all left.


----------



## Spring (Sep 5, 2007)

I think we can make the room private, so people have to be invited to join. That could work so we don't get any unwanted non-bunny crazy people .


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 5, 2007)

Lemme see what I can do...brb.


----------



## MsBinky (Sep 5, 2007)

i didn't see that option... 

I hope we can find a solution.


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 5, 2007)

I made another one...and put in the description PRIVATE. I hope that helps...

Anyway, come join me!!


----------



## myLoki (Sep 6, 2007)

I wanna play! Where are we playing?

t.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Sep 6, 2007)

I think you can set the # of people to 1 and it becomes invite only. not sure how the inviting works though.


----------



## YukonDaisy (Sep 6, 2007)

*MsBinky wrote: *


> I sooooooo do not! Lol.YukonDaisy is the butt-kicker



*So not true!!! You beat me a few times!*

*I hope that person comes back again (IDrawOnly, or something) he was pretty cool, even if he doesn't have a rabbit! lol :biggrin2:*


----------



## YukonDaisy (Sep 6, 2007)

*Korr_and_Sophie wrote: *


> I think you can set the # of people to 1 and it becomes invite only. not sure how the inviting works though.



*To invite, you type /INVITE username *

*so to invite me, it would be /INVITE YukonDaisy*

*There are all sorts of commands, just click "instructions" under the chat boxes, then click "typing" they're all there.*


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 7, 2007)

I just made another RO room, come and plaaaay!


----------



## MsBinky (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't seeeeeeeeeeeeee you :?


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 7, 2007)

:grumpy:it booted me, I'll try again


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 7, 2007)

it's called RO FORUM on isketch, I'm in it right now...


----------



## MsBinky (Sep 8, 2007)

Where is everyone? I need to unwind I have to keep busy as I need to stay up tonight :yawn:


----------



## myLoki (Sep 9, 2007)

What room are you in?

t.


----------



## MsBinky (Sep 9, 2007)

Hold on I will open it. RO Room...


----------



## MsBinky (Sep 9, 2007)

okies I'm there...


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Sep 9, 2007)

hm, im not seeing it.

lemme check again...


----------



## myLoki (Sep 9, 2007)

we're there now!

t.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 9, 2007)

are you guys still there? I don't see you...


----------



## MsBinky (Sep 9, 2007)

I was dumped! LOL. I went to check on the mouse and when I came back no one was there:shock:Lol. i am willing to play but I dunno who else is around...


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 9, 2007)

I can get my cousin to join us, she's really bored


----------



## MsBinky (Sep 9, 2007)

OKies I'll open up at room while you grab your cousin =P


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 9, 2007)

my cousin is gonna play too not seeing your room....


----------



## MsBinky (Sep 11, 2007)

Anyone gonna wanna play tonight?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Sep 11, 2007)

I will. but 2 isn't much fun.


----------



## MsBinky (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah lol... Hopefully someone else wants to play


----------



## YukonDaisy (Sep 11, 2007)

*I'll play!! Pick me! Pick me! :biggrin2:*


----------



## MsBinky (Sep 11, 2007)

YukonDaisy and I are in


----------

